# Slingshot of the Month - Aug 2014 - The Winners



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

*97* Total Votes http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36626-slingshot-of-the-month-aug-2014-voting/

Congratulations to the Winners and everyone nominated this month! Thanks to all who voted and showed your support.

Bill Hays - 1st Place = 23 votes









Metroplolicity - 2nd Place = 14 votes









Mr.Magpie - 3rd Place = 12 votes


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners! Beautiful work guys!

Be well,
SF


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats to the voted winners. Congrats to all that were nominated. All the work displayed was a winner in my book.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Daaaang!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Dang those are some lookers top notch craftsmanship congrats to all keep up the good work


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks so much...for the nomination and the votes. Congratulations to Bill Hays and Metropolicity!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

treefork said:


> Congrats to the voted winners. Congrats to all that were nominated. All the work displayed was a winner in my book.


 Ditto!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone involved. Fine works on display, as always.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats, awesome work!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

As always,great work gents!!!!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and all the nominees. They're all beautiful.


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Well done Guys l will give you ALL a team point, Very Good Job, Cheers Colin


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

great job all 

-Epic


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats on all the winners. they were all works of art.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats guys!! Awesome work!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys and Gals... I really do appreciate it!

You know, there's a LOT of wonderful slingshots out there... I think for this next month I may take it off on displaying unless something "ground shaking" occurs to me.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners and nominees.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Treefork said it all. Nice job guys


----------

